# The Mad river, why does it taunt me....?



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Been watching the Mad river CFS drop from well above 900 to 300 in a matter of a day and a half. I was getting all pumped up to get out and fish today. Then that rapid drop seems to have slowed to a crawl......... Last night we were at 344, this morning at 0200 we were at 314, and by 0800 this morning we're now only at 298

Is this normal ? or is it a conspiracy by the piles of dirty laundry to keep me from getting out of the house.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like streamer water to me brother...lol....


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd be curious to know what impact a high water week on the Mad has on the trout. Especially, since they really haven't had to deal with it in quite a while. Do they all get moved downstream a bit? If so, will they swim back up to old haunts after the water goes down? Does it make the lower reaches a better bet than the upper reaches? Curious about the redistribution aspect.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its a math formula, here are the known values... the Mad River is ground water fed, the ground is totally saturated, the quick runoff was exactly that. 
Can you figure out the rest of the equation?? 

When the ground is saturated, the crawling slow speed of river drop is expected. Now becuase the flashy runoff had left the region, the water clarity should be plenty fishable by now and yes, Tom hit the nail on the head, its big ugly streamer time.... this is also when a downstream wade is advised with higher flows, sure makes tossing the streamers easy as your quarterng downstream. 

Last point, browns are territorial so no matter how big the flood, the majority of the fish will stay in good habitat areas with no problems, the smaller stocker guys typically get pushed around a little bit but ultimately, browns are upstream driven so when they wash into a hole, as the get bigger and either go on feeding hunts or get driven out of the present hole by a bigger brown, they head not down, but upstream so to answer your question, yes, a few of the fish get pushed to lower regions of the mad but ultimately the warmer temps will drive them back upstream by mid summer. Many many tracking studies have proven this over the years and we have found the Mad to be no different.

Salmonid


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

You guys are the best..........

You thinking Wooly Bugger? Olive or a brighter color?


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Put the 3wgt, 4wgt away and pull out the 5 or 6wgt. Time to toss the big ones.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Red and white bobber and a gob of worms


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For the Mad you need 3 colors for streamers, light olive, medium olive and then dark olive, ( my favorite) I like big cone headed matukas and sculpins personally. Short leaders and heavy flies and fish them very erratic. strikes can tear the rod from your hand just when your not paying attention...

Salmonid


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> For the Mad you need 3 colors for streamers, light olive, medium olive and then dark olive, ( my favorite) I like big cone headed matukas and sculpins personally. Short leaders and heavy flies and fish them very erratic. strikes can tear the rod from your hand just when your not paying attention...
> 
> Salmonid


Wheres that TU in your signature?..lol..


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone had any luck north of 296? I waded upstream for about two hours and came up empty yesterday, not a lot of holes along the way. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to broadcast. Thanks.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess they call it the Mad River for a reason???? LOL


----------

